# PET Scan diagnoses??



## dpeoples (Feb 4, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you out there are having issues being reimbured for PET Scans for ICD9 releated reasons?

 Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Feb 8, 2011)

There are guidlines published through Noridian and CMS website pertaining to NCD's and coverable diagnosis, the last revision was May 10, 2010.

the website is www.cms.cov/manuals/downloads/ncd103c1_part4.pdf


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 10, 2011)

kbazarte@yahoo.com said:


> There are guidlines published through Noridian and CMS website pertaining to NCD's and coverable diagnosis, the last revision was May 10, 2010.
> 
> the website is www.cms.cov/manuals/downloads/ncd103c1_part4.pdf




thanks much!


----------

